# Gildersome tunnel Leeds, March 2014



## Black (Mar 14, 2014)

The Gildersome tunnel is 1 mile 571 yds long,
running from Gildersome (north) to Birstol (south) runs beneath the settlement of Gildersome.
The north portal and retaining walls are in poor condition,
Theres 4 air shafts (all capped) 
except no. 3 which still has the chimney at surface level
the south portal and cutting are buried beneath the M62 Motorway.
The tunnel opened 1900, closed 1966.
The tunnel lies on a 1 in 70 gradient, towards Leeds.
The tunnel is suffering heavy water ingress, (which was pouring through all 4 air shafts).
Theres water cascading through the tunnel,
while iron ore dirt (which reaches 2 feet) covers all of the tunnel floor and 
some of the roof or walls.

north cutting, portal









air shaft no. 1



air shaft no. 2






side chamber









air shaft no. 3
above



below






air shaft no. 4



1 mile 400 yds in tunnel



supporting wall



site of south cutting, portal


----------



## krela (Mar 15, 2014)

The ground in there looks kinda toxic!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 15, 2014)

Bloody hell it dont look too inviting! you still got some great pics.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 16, 2014)

I wanna explore somehwere like this. Im sure i will one day


----------

